
Firefox reached 29% share in Europe - rockstar9
http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2008/04/firefox-reached-29-share-in-europe/
======
dualogy
Sometimes you have no choice. Under Linux, for once: I'm loving it, but I
loathe FireFox which is still the only decent browser I've come across there
(but then, I'm only a recent convert = noob in Unixland). Under Windows, my
favourite was Safari, with IE 7 second. But Safari under Wine isn't pretty.

------
kxt
Also, accoring to <http://www.en.rankings.hu/> Firefox 2.x is the most used
web browser version in Hungary. (Although IE6 + IE7 combined are still way
beyond 50%.)

